# Does my rat like me?



## Piperstar (Apr 8, 2013)

Hello people of Rat forum
I was just wondering. How strong of bond do you have if your rat is branxing every time he is on you? And, If he bathes himself on my lap does that mean he trusts me? 
Thank you, Piperstar


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

If your rat bruxes every time he is with you he is a very happy rat that loves you very much.  Bathing can be a sign of trust, but most rats just feel the need to bathe around humans, perhaps because they find us to be unclean. *shrug*


----------



## 3 ratties (Apr 6, 2013)

All good signs


----------



## Opheliona (Apr 6, 2013)

Those are good! He sounds like a little happy rat and it'll just keep getting better


----------

